# Best waterproof wellington boot...



## davel (Dec 4, 2010)

I need some for work.

What do y'all recommend for quality, comfort, and waterproofing. 

Thanks.
Dave


----------



## K-Ro (Dec 9, 2010)

Needing a pair myself any recommendations ?


----------



## bteate (Dec 12, 2010)

I've had Red Wing, Rocky, and Georgia Boot all of which were waterproof. A leather waterproof boot will only last about a year before they dry rot if you're in alot of water. Out of the three I've had Georgia Boots are the most comfortable from the get go, so I'm sticking with them. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2010)

I am not a huge Rocky hunting boot fan but I do own a pair of Rocky Wellingtons that are very comfortable and waterproof.


----------



## trentb (Dec 12, 2010)

Muck


----------



## UAflyfisher (Dec 14, 2010)

I personally wear Wolverine's Buccaneer MultiShox, for work everyday, Steel Toe, Waterproof, Slip Resistant, and Electrical Hazard protection.   Best work boots I've ever had and considerably more comfortable than the Rocky's and Justin's I've had in the past.


----------



## lonesome dove (Dec 31, 2010)

Georgia boots


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jan 2, 2011)

I just got a pair of Carharts and they seem to be rather comfortable and dry so far.  I've worn Georgia Boot Mud Dogs for several years and my only complaint is the weight of them...and for the record I'm in the water/sewer business so mine are wet & muddy daily.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got a pair of Cabelas Gore-Tex Badlands Wellingtons that I like. You can get them with or without a steel toe. They have them on sale now, also.


----------



## davel (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## AbbaDab (Jan 14, 2011)

I got a pair of RedHead Wellingtons for Christmas and love them.


----------

